# Looking for a replacement "Pen" for Brother Mylar Patterns, can anyone help?



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

I am looking for a "Pen" or "Pencil" that I can use to mark patterns onto the Mylar sheets for a Brother 910 (and some others). It has to be easily removable to allow reusing of the sheets.

I cannot find a good supplier of original Brother ones, and they are very expensive when available here. It should have a gold case at the prices they sometimes want.....

Guessing only, the original pens are black "Wax" type! Is that correct? Or are they something else? I have never even seen one!!

I thought of trying a white-board, water based (erasable!) Black felt tipped pens. 

Has anyone here tried them?

Are there any other suggestions? 

I just need them occasionally to allow testing of machines before selling, to show the buyer that everything is working as it should......

Thanks in advance for any help offered.

regards

Andy


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I use a washable marker


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

For use on Silver Reed, a very soft lead pencil. Available at Artist supply stores. It is erasible for re using the mylar.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

BSK in UK do a pencil for marking Brother Mylar pattern sheets


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

roseknit said:


> I use a washable marker


Your White Board dry erase markers work on the Brother stitch pattern mylars? 
Be sure and buy the ones that state the erase easily with water. Someone bought a set and they required a special spray that I think she said was supplied and the marks didn't come off clean.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Many thanks for all replies. I think I will try the white board markers first....

Regards

Andy


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Many people call the Knitleader sheet, a Mylar sheet and they use washable felt tips.

The Mylar pattern sheets for Brother electronics need to have a Matt black finish to be properly read


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

I use a water soluble, fine point marker on my mylar sheets.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks again.

Please keep the tips coming.

Andy


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Someone posted a topic on 04/02/15 asking about pens for mylars. You can find some options listed there:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-329547-1.html#7135350


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

I use Crayola washable fine line markers. Washes off easily with a bit of spray cleaner (Green) on a paper towel. The dry erasers (at least the ones I tried) were permanent on the mylar.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

On the same subject, anyone have a source for the mylar sheets?


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Andy, I think you might want to clarify whether you are asking about the sheets for the Knitleader, or the sheet that is filled in with small black rectangles for the stitch pattern reader on the 910.

It sounds as if most of the suggestions about using dry erase markers are for the Knitleader sheets.

For the stitch pattern sheets, I've used pencils used for architectural drawings on mylar, and also the Black Prismacolor art pencil. Some larger art stores sell the Prismacolor pencils individually by color, so you only need to buy what you need and not a set.

Also, if you have something like Amazon.com, you can purchase a dozen of the Black Prismacolors for a very small amount:

http://www.amazon.com/Prismacolor-Premier-Colored-Pencil-Black/dp/B000EVLZP4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428420381&sr=8-1&keywords=Prismacolor+Black+pencil


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I should have said the Knitleader mylars


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

randiejg said:


> Andy, I think you might want to clarify whether you are asking about the sheets for the Knitleader, or the sheet that is filled in with small black rectangles for the stitch pattern reader on the 910.
> 
> It sounds as if most of the suggestions about using dry erase markers are for the Knitleader sheets.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the infos, I will try your suggestion at Amazon.

My first sentence was:-

*I am looking for a "Pen" or "Pencil" that I can use to mark patterns onto the Mylar sheets for a Brother 910 (and some others). It has to be easily removable to allow reusing of the sheets.*

I had hoped that was clear enough. :-D :-D :-D

The Knitleader answers were not what I was looking for, but hopefully helped someone else here..... :-D :-D :-D

Many thanks again for your very complete post!. :-D :-D :-D

Regards

Andy


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

I didn't know there was a difference. Sounded like a knitleader pen issue. Sorry about that. Learned something new. Thank you.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

randiejg said:


> Also, if you have something like Amazon.com, you can purchase a dozen of the Black Prismacolors for a very small amount:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Prismacolor-Premier-Colored-Pencil-Black/dp/B000EVLZP4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428420381&sr=8-1&keywords=Prismacolor+Black+pencil


I have found them here in Europe on Amazon, but they say they are waterproof! Can you tell me what I need to clean them off the 910 Mylar sheets?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Andy, haven't you been working on a computer program for stitch patterns to use on the 910s? That should eliminate the need for mylars altogether shouldn't it?


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

KateWood said:


> Hi Andy, haven't you been working on a computer program for stitch patterns to use on the 910s? That should eliminate the need for mylars altogether shouldn't it?


I also repair machines for other not so young people, I need to be able to test them and replace faulty parts........people who have never ever laid a finger on a PC or any type of computer.....

Even having an electronic knitting machine is about the same as being part of Star Trek for them!!!

Beam me up Scotty!!! ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)

Can you think of another way to do that? ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) I can't!

By the way, I am USING the programming skills of others, AYAB and img2track to name but two.....not programming, though I do program other types of computer and microcontroller, but nothing to do with knitting.....up till now anyway!

All in all its keeping me busy!!

regards

Andy


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

When they stopped producing the original pens, Brother recommended the Staedtler Lumocolor Permanent Glasochrom 108 20 Dry Marker Pencil - Black, here in the UK. 

Although the name includes the word Permanent, they are easily erased using a normal pencil erasure. They are like a chinagraph pencil.

I always supply one of these pencils when I sell a machine with a Mylar Sheet Reader, because of the scarcity of Mylar Sheets. 

They should be fairly easy to obtain in a good stationers, an art shop or online. Here in the UK, I can buy them for the lowest price from Amazon, in a box of 12.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

MostlyKnittingMachines said:


> When they stopped producing the original pens, Brother recommended the Staedtler Lumocolor Permanent Glasochrom 108 20 Dry Marker Pencil - Black, here in the UK.
> 
> Although the name includes the word Permanent, they are easily erased using a normal pencil erasure. They are like a chinagraph pencil.
> 
> ...


Great news, many thanks.

Regards

Andy

PS. I just ordered on on ebay, very cheaply!!!

PPS. I am sure that many here will have been helped....


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

der_fisherman said:


> Great news, many thanks.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


I just got it, works perfectly! And far cheaper than similar pencils/pens that I have seen....

regards

Andy


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

Glad it helped.


----------



## lillypit (Dec 9, 2012)

I use Staedtler non-permanent Lumocolour 
then I clean the sheets with baby wipes and then dry them with paper towel. stubborn marks I use cream cleaner then rinse off and dry. works perfectly.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

lillypit said:


> I use Staedtler non-permanent Lumocolour
> then I clean the sheets with baby wipes and then dry them with paper towel. stubborn marks I use cream cleaner then rinse off and dry. works perfectly.


Thanks.

Andy


----------



## fiberfling (Feb 25, 2016)

I ordered a black Zig writer from the UK on ebay, it works. Also the original erasable black "pen" from Brother was a Pilot brand.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi, I can see you are in Germany. I've just bought an electronic pen from Metropoltain knitting in UK, but this was for marking the passap card on E6000 knitting machine, doesn't wipe off. You could try BSK in England, they dont over charge for postage, send them an E-MAIL, you never know, they might be able to help.
Good luck, Sue


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't have any Brother machines now, but a friend in our local MK group has Brothers & she uses a *soft lead* pencil on her mylars. She said the soft lead works because it is not "shiny' which reportedly can confuse the reader. Also she uses WD-40 (your favorite, Andy) to clean the lead markings off the sheets; many other people report using an "art eraser" successfully.

So any place that sells school or office supplies should have a suitable pencil.


----------



## 2shedsted (Sep 11, 2016)

Metropolitan do the pens, they have loads of spares for knitting machines.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

The wet-erasable "Vis a Vis" pens commonly available @ office supply stores are esy to find and not expensive.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

For my 910 Mylar pattern sheets, I've been using a Schwan Stabilo pencil and a Staedtler Mars Plastic eraser for many years now. Both are available in art supply stores.


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

what ever you decide on, try it on a corner somewhere out of the way first to ensure that it will wash off the way it should, and use caution and the same rule with any cleaners as some can take the printing off along with the pen/pencil marking


----------



## ac001234h (Feb 11, 2011)

try a #2 pencil./I'mtold that will work


----------



## fiberfling (Feb 25, 2016)

Unfortunately I am Upstairs. For the 910 I use a pen I ordered from the UK and it is downstairs. I will get back later in the day with the name of it. Very jet black for the little squares. Not for knitleaders, I use any washable pen for those.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

I've never used a myler sheet on my 950i, I have always used my brother disc drive or PPD. I also have a Passap E6000 that I do use myler sheets with. I bought a new pen from Metropolitan Knitting in Cheshire UK. They have pens, they are a reasonable price. All the best, hope you find what you want. Sue UK


----------



## fiberfling (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry for getting back late, totally forgot this.

I use the sakura Pen from this link at Tiger Pens very dense washable, needs a lot of washing.

http://www.tigerpens.co.uk/sakura-pen-touch-calligrapher-fine/p1360


----------

